
For the freelancers out there: Pricing a Project - JMiao
http://www.blueflavor.com/blog/tips_tricks/pricing_a_project.php
======
MEHOM
How to price a project. Hmmmm. As a project strategist-manager, recommend the
books Software Estimation: Demystifying the Black Art (2006) and Software
Project Survival Guide (1998). Used the SPSG templates as the basis of my
pricing process. SPSG book is one of the few books that still sits in my
bookshelf

